# Hemorrhoids and Bleeding



## Iosc (Nov 24, 2008)

Hi All. I have dealt with IBS-D since originally being diagnosed in 1990. I've learned to better control it with diet and exercise over the years, but still have my bouts with it. Back in July, I had a terrible cold-like disease that would not go away. A physician at a local Emergi-care clinic prescribed to me an antibiotic that she had used on similar cases, but the side effect of this particular antibiotic was that it resulted in severe diarrhea. Well, I thought, I've handled that all my life -- can't be much worse. Wrong.Over the next month and a half (after finishing the 2 week run of antibiotics), I cycled in and out of some of the worse acidic diarrhea I have ever had. This continual issue resulted in the severe irritation of my nether regions and the formation of numerous hemorrhoids. I began bleeding quite frequently with BM's, so I made an appointment with my normal physician. She diagnosed it as hemorrhoids (only a cursory inspection at this time), and put me on suppositories and a pro-biotic. First -- the pro-biotic improved my BM's to a point I have not experienced in nearly 20 years, but that is another story. What it did do was put me so far on the other end of the spectrum, the solid stools started irritating me after the suppositories seemed to do their job, so after about 1 week, the bleeding was back. I went back again, and she put me on another round of suppositories. This time, though, the didn't have quite the same effect as before, so she sent me to a surgeon. He is sort'of the designated internal inspection guy, so when I went to see him, he did a bit more thorough investigation and said he saw a big blue hemorrhoid, but at the time I went to see him, I was not having any active bleeding (of course). He was not concern with the fact I was seeing blood after finding the hemorrhoid. This was last Monday. So about 1-2 days after seeing him, the bleeding came back. It is never enough to drip into the toilet. I would call it more than spots on the toilet paper, though. More like splotches, and I am very dry feeling in the general area (a bit like the dry lip feeling). It has been pretty consistently there since about last Tuesday night.I am hoping to get some feeling from others here -- is this kind of bleeding something to learn to live with for a while while this thing heals? How long could I expect to continue seeing blood? I plan on making another appointment with my normal physician to discuss these matters, but it will take 2-3 weeks to get in to see her (probably). Can the area around the anus become dry and cracked, and this cause bleeding too? No one has seen signs of fissures, but I'm not certain they are not there, but I'm not the one able to look down there to see.Thanks for any information!


----------



## mandygirl (Dec 8, 2008)

hi iosc, i have lived with ibs-d with the past 11 years. i am 25 now, but i have had hemorrhoids since i was a baby, i ahd my first colonoscopy when i was 7. i have both internal and external hemorrhoids. i have talked with people that have had them removed and learned that they had a hard time recovering from the operation, they said that after it they were really swollen and had a hard time going to the bathroom for about two weeks, they said they were not sure if it was worth it. i have thought about getting it done but i dont know if i could handle it. i guess when you live with it so long you get used to it. i have learned that eating more soluble fiber does help keeping me regular but as im sure you know, out of the blue you can get a flare up. I do get bleeding if i dont eat enough soluble fiber. i buy at walmart the Tucks hemorroid pads and when i get a flare up i use one when im done going to the bathroom and i apply preperation h cooling gel which contains lidocaine that helps to numb the area a little. its something you really have to pick your dr's brain about. i hope i was some help, let me know if you have any questions.jessica


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

A couple of drops on the paper usually isn't that worrisome. If you are bleeding enough to make you anemic that would be a sign you need some serious medical intervention.I think you can dry out the skin down there enough it can bleed a bit when irritated (like you can anywhere on the body). You might try putting a bit of something like A&D ointment or other diaper-rash cream on the area to help protect the skin and let it heal. Over the counter hemorrhoid creams or treatments may help as well. If you bleed often even with OTC treatments you might need something that is prescription strength.


----------



## Sian (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi there Mandygirl, and first of all, sorry for all that you have been through. I originally went to the doctors, over fifteen years ago, because I was bleeding, and was sent to be examined. They told me it was hemorrhoids and also that I had a skin-tag adjacent to my anus which ripped and bled easily with hard stools or continuous diarrhea. He seemed to think it was the remains of a hemorrhoid, although I cannot precisely remember what he said. I've had two examinations in hospital as well as the less investigative ones the GP's will give you. they found no fissures, either. Like yourself, I would not say the blood was enough to drip into the oilet bowl, but was large streaks when I wiped. Naturally I was concerned, since it was bright, fresh blood - concerned, I was frozen with fear! It did not appear to be in the stools however. At times it will simply spot, smaller splotches onto the tissue paper, although it has become much rarer. I've found that ' acidic ' diarrhea is just as likely to make me bleed as constipation, and am more prone to it than constipation. I was on antibiotics for recurring ear infections and UTI's last winter and this last Spring and each time I suffered diarrhea, once incredibly badly. the last time, when I was on Amoxilin and then a stronger antibiotic called Co-Amoxiclav, I took Acidolphilus tablets from the health Stores immediately after and it made a remarkable difference. You're not supposed to take them while taking the antibiotics, apparently, as they can affect their effectiveness, but as soon as I had finished I began the acidolphilus. I would recommend them to any-one after a course of antibiotics and in general as they help my trapped gas like nothing else. I think it would be beneficial if you kept on with them. I have also felt that dry feeling that you refer to, which may be the constant diarrhea, the wiping, etc and it is most unpleasant. I tried a hemorrhoid ointment a clear gel-like substance - as opposed to the white cream - and used it, although I did not do it specifically for hemorrhoids, just for the dry sensation. I don't think it could hurt, possibly you could apply it before you go to bed so it can soothe through the night? From my personal experienced, hemorrhoids do heal, although it can take a while and feels like forever. Where they are situated does not help, since we do need to use the rectum so they don't have a period of being ' untouched '. I became very alarmed when diarrhea caused spotting or bleeding, but now I know that does sometimes happen to me, although much less than several years ago. It looked at times, as if the acidity of the diarrhea was taking of the skin in the entrance to my anus . But it would stop after a time. I hope this is of some help to you?Take care and hugsSian


----------

